# Innie or Outie?



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Random, silly question for the girls. Are you an innie or an outie (and I don't mean bellybuttons)?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Chipps said:


> What do you mean?


Labia obviously...


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> Labia obviously...



Lol, I would have never figured it out. Thank you.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Please give more specific definitions.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, if this is labias were talking about, mine is an innie. I kind of wish it was a outie. It would give someone something to suck on. :laughing:


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

This is hilarious to me. I've never paid attention. I guess I was too busy enjoying the moment. But after reading this post I recall a lover who had a voluminous outie and another lover who had an extremely retracted innie. But those are the extremes. I would have never thought about these women's labias if I did not read this poll.

I think the third option of in-between should be represented on this poll.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry. I wasn't aware of the in-betweenies. That's interesting. I don't think I can edit the poll.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> Labia obviously...


WTF??? You mean some gals have lips that go IN? What, like a series of deep grooves alonside the hole?

Obviously mine are out, as in they project from my body, and look like lips.

If you mean the inner set protruding past the outser set (I just thought of that interpretation), doesn't it depend on whether you are turned on or not? You know, with all the lovely swelling that comes on if you're "doing it right"?


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

For those of you who are curious what we're talking about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaginoplasty


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

infinitewisdom said:


> For those of you who are curious what we're talking about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaginoplasty



Ummm... wow, just wow. Not sure, though. "Outtie" meaning the inner lips sort of hang out, possibly down to the knees? Conversely, an "innie" would stay all nice and tucked in, concealed by the ever-so-lovely _outer_ lips, a picture of lovely youngness?

Without a damn mirror, I have no idea if mine is in _or_ out. I don't _feel_ anything, or have trouble tripping over myself during activities. I have had two kids, well, one _that_ way, so it could look older, I suppose. Also, it certainly does change as things heat up down there. However, it's still nicely sensitive, responsive, and functional, last time anyone commented anyway.

BUT... gullible as I tend to be, I actually clicked on said link (complete with photos, nice touch) and had to shake my head at this:

"The post-operative outcome of vaginoplasty is variable; it usually *allows* coitus (sexual intercourse) after a week, although sensation might *not* always be present." Or this gem: "in a *few* cases, vaginal childbirth is possible." WTF WTF WTF??? What good is a "to die for" gorgeous pussy if it doesn't _work_? (BTW, citation is the link in the reply immediately above)



OK, so without a mirror (not asking my kids to check), I don't feel anything "out" down there, so, mine must be a nice and foxy INnie. Guess I can cast my vote now.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

What? 

Look, I'm a nurse and as such see plenty of vagina and I'm not even entirely sure what the hell y'all are talking about. Maybe I've never thought to critique such things? Why are we...are we really? Is this really happening?

Is this the boss level of vanity?


----------



## Snuggels (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it a bad sign that I don't know?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Dammit! Why didn't you tell me up front I needed to read the first few posts so as not to answer this question wrong??? :frustrating:


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

No, this is not about vanity. It was a silly, random question. I assumed everyone would know what I was talking about which was my mistake. I didn't mean to confuse anyone. So I'm sorry for the confusion. As I said, just an innocent curious question.

If you are an outie (like myself), I personally do not feel like it is "out" down there, it just is and I honestly didn't know these differences either when I was younger. I thought they were all similar to mine. I didn't really pay attention to it actually. Anyway, just a silly question as I said. One is not better than the other of course. No more than it's better to have an innie belly button rather than an outie one. Sorry again for the confusion.

Do you have an innie or outie vagina (NSFW) | Daily Loaf


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Innie, as in lacks the inner parts that would make someone an "outie" completely. I think this is an interesting topic, not something women usually discuss with one another. The differences that is. I watched a documentary about how women were getting labiaplasty for being teased, and bullied by men and women. Kind of made me feel sad, because a lot of them were teenagers. And it's normal for them to all be different from one another, not something to be ashamed of.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> Is this the boss level of vanity?


Isn't it comparable to judging males over whether or not they are circumcised? Or have a small penis? I don't want to start something but atleast where I am from there is a taboo on women's parts somehow but everyone's got an outspoken opinion on the male parts. 

Anyways I could muster up some stereotypes but in truth, everyone is shallow. Whether it's not liking girls with small breasts, not liking guys with a small dick or not liking girls with an 'outtie'. It's the same emotion. Should we just accept the fact that some people have predisposed tastes? 'I NEED ATLEAST 20 CM' or 'Big tittays or no' or try to talk to these people?

Though I do agree that it's a non-discussion.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

Dashing said:


> Isn't it comparable to judging males over whether or not they are circumcised? Or have a small penis? I don't want to start something but atleast where I am from there is a taboo on women's parts somehow but everyone's got an outspoken opinion on the male parts.
> 
> Anyways I could muster up some stereotypes but in truth, everyone is shallow. Whether it's not liking girls with small breasts, not liking guys with a small dick or not liking girls with an 'outtie'. It's the same emotion. Should we just accept the fact that some people have predisposed tastes? 'I NEED ATLEAST 20 CM' or 'Big tittays or no' or try to talk to these people?
> 
> Though I do agree that it's a non-discussion.


I see what you mean, and I'd thought of the circumcision debates before I posted that. I suppose the difference is that size and circumcision have effects beyond just aesthetics. For example, I prefer a circumcised penis just because I think it feels better and is easier to, uh, work with. It's just a preference. I know other women who prefer the opposite. 

"Innies vs outties", on the other hand, is nothing _but_ aesthetics. Frankly ridiculous aesthetics. At least breast size, etc has some kind of debatable biological bearing.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> I see what you mean, and I'd thought of the circumcision debates before I posted that. I suppose the difference is that size and circumcision have effects beyond just aesthetics. For example, I prefer a circumcised penis just because I think it feels better and is easier to, uh, work with. It's just a preference. I know other women who prefer the opposite.
> 
> "Innies vs outties", on the other hand, is nothing _but_ aesthetics. Frankly ridiculous aesthetics. At least breast size, etc has some kind of debatable biological bearing.


I will counter you with the fact that I believe seeing is pretty equal to feeling because they both play on your mind. For example I'd climax faster if I were to be seeing someone I find attractive 'under me' opposed to someone whose aesthetics do not please me. Thus giving aesthetics some biological bearing.
As I've said I find these things amazingly shallow but understandable (since I have some myself haha).

The thing I want to say is that people are weird and their preferences even weirder. Now I don't see something like an innie or outtie becoming a biological blockade or something. 

I totally agree with you but just wanted to point that out.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

My gals vagina is an innie.
Although I do remember it getting aroused enough to see a little bit of lip peaking beyond the majora. 
Very minimal though.

Since we're talking aesthetics a bit, I like innies.
But if a gal I liked had an outtie, I'd work it.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Dashing said:


> Isn't it comparable to judging males over whether or not they are circumcised? Or have a small penis? I don't want to start something but atleast where I am from there is a taboo on women's parts somehow but everyone's got an outspoken opinion on the male parts.


Though, to be fair, a man's penis has been linked to his masculinity for some time, with a bigger penis = more of a man (which is absurd as it is, but that's another discussion). And it isn't as if that standard was originally set by women, as for a long time women couldn't have an opinion about anything, let alone have their opinion be some kind of standard for masculinity.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Many women didn't, historically. Not helped by the fact that, for a man, his genitals are... out there. So he sees and handles it all the time in non-sexual situations. But with how the female genitals are, I'm not exactly sure (not being a woman) what occasion a woman would even have to get a look at her own genitals. And unlike the case for a man, it would require a mirror.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

We girls pretty much have to explore by feel. I've never had the desire to put a mirror down there, though I suppose it could yet happen.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

infinitewisdom said:


> For those of you who are curious what we're talking about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaginoplasty


Am I the only one who doesn't see anything wrong with the before picture in this link? Women don't need another cosmetic thing to worry about. I can't vote because I think I'm somewhere in the middle. I really don't want to put that out there, but I am because I don't think any woman should worry about this (unless it affects her health in some way). Most men will love it no matter what.


----------



## 2eng (Mar 5, 2012)

infinitewisdom said:


> For those of you who are curious what we're talking about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaginoplasty


I don't see the problem with either the before or the after... I actually feel sorry for women and the pressures that are put on to them. They have enough forced vanity without this kind of crap being added on to their plates. Women don't worry if you have an "innie" or an "outie", a man is going to enjoy both equally!


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Came to this thread and quickly voted then read what it was about


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not a woman, but I also feel bad for the girls who feel they need surgery to fix their genitals.  if a man makes fun of it, he's not the one. Don't let it get to you. Plus if they are hanging out, there is more to play with!!!


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I love how supportive the males are in this thread. Really sweet. I've never struggled with hating how my own looked but I can imagine there are those out there who have - maybe even some lurkers here who haven't said anything.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I never even knew women worried about their vaginas (how they look and their size) until very recently. It's sad. I used to struggle a bit with worried about my own... size... But then I realized God gave me two good hands and a healthy tongue!  We should all just be happy with how we look and to heck with the media telling is how we should look


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep, one of my friends is so insecure about the appearance of her girl parts, she won't let a man see it...until she and him are really, really established. I was like Wat?! It makes me sad


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

Throw me into the crowd that's like: "Well shoot, I have no idea."

Honestly, I could care less? I've always tried to avoid things that might warp my sense of "sexual perfection" (aka pornography in general). I've fought with enough self-image and self-esteem issues, I certainly don't need more. 

I hold the opinion that cleanliness is really all that matters for any and all parties involved when it comes to lady-bits. Shaved, not, in, out... Trivial. Both genders can be far too picky.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> Yep, one of my friends is so insecure about the appearance of her girl parts, she won't let a man see it...until she and him are really, really established. I was like Wat?! It makes me sad



:/ hopefully the guy isn't a jerk! it would hurt so much more if he does something mean like that after they've been together a long time 




Symphi said:


> Throw me into the crowd that's like: "Well shoot, I have no idea."
> 
> Honestly, I could care less? I've always tried to avoid things that might warp my sense of "sexual perfection" (aka pornography in general). I've fought with enough self-image and self-esteem issues, I certainly don't need more.
> 
> I hold the opinion that cleanliness is really all that matters for any and all parties involved when it comes to lady-bits. Shaved, not, in, out... Trivial. Both genders can be far too picky.


I agree. I don't really care either if she shaves or how it looks. As long as she doesn't have a disease and cleans it, I'm okay. well, and is my wife, of course


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a hard time imagining a guy getting upset about something so trivial while being intimate but maybe I'm underestimating how stupid some people can be?


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Outie. In fact I often twirl them and then heli-pussy myself to work where I then use them to mop the floors and wash the windows. During the winter I've been known to wrap my labia around myself to keep warm.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I read this whole thread and _still _don't know which one I am... Lol! For the record, no partner in _history_ (I bet) has ever refused sex saying "ew, you're an innie/outie" - and certainly not with me. I didn't even know such distinctions existed. 

When I clicked on the link I was going to click "innie" because that's what my belly button is. :tongue:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Vivid Melody said:


> I have a hard time imagining a guy getting upset about something so trivial while being intimate but maybe I'm underestimating how stupid some people can be?


Never underestimate the capacity of human stupidity.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're still confused and curious here's something else that might help - http://motherbeepingmeow.tumblr.com/post/26592744072/lets-go-******-vaginas-due-to-the-recent

The first picture is an innie and the second is supposed to be an outie but it looks more like an in-betweenie to me. My own appears to be much more out. I personally find all three types interesting looking (in a good way).


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> Never underestimate the capacity of human stupidity.


Haha, yeah that's what my husband always tells me. I tend to underestimate my own intellgience more than others. Probably should start trusting myself more and others less.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

milti said:


> I read this whole thread and _still _don't know which one I am... Lol! For the record, no partner in _history_ (I bet) has ever refused sex saying "ew, you're an innie/outie" - and certainly not with me. I didn't even know such distinctions existed.
> 
> *When I clicked on the link I was going to click "innie" because that's what my belly button is. *:tongue:


I'm assuming more people made that mistake, might've skewed the results a bit.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Trinidad said:


> I'm assuming more people made that mistake, might've skewed the results a bit.


Seeing how this is the Sex and Relationships subforum, I didn't think people were talking about belly buttons.

:tongue:


----------

